# 9mm choice



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

I am torn between the M&P9 and the SR9. I originally had my sights on the SR9, but I have seen and heard a lot downing it. Though the M&P is more expensive, if it performs better to me it would be worth it. What is your opinion? My primary use would be target/home protection.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah dude trust me you want the M&P 9... The SR9 is a nice pistol too, but the M&P is worth the extra dollars...


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

I am going to a range and trying both, but my further question is about takedown and cleaning, long term quality etc. Which one will be a better gun after 5000+ rounds.


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Yeah dude trust me you want the M&P 9... The SR9 is a nice pistol too, but the M&P is worth the extra dollars...


Thanks for the suggestion, I have definitly been leaning more and more towards it!


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I would recommend the M&P9. I have both the full size and the compact model and love them both. I have close to 3000 rounds through both of them and have had no issues.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

Glock 19 would be a great gun with less trigger pull and better accuracy


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

barstoolguru said:


> Glock 19 would be a great gun with less trigger pull and better accuracy


Lol yes this is true as well... I'm pretty sure that the M&P's don't have polygonal rifling like the Glocks do. Nevertheless I'm sure they are almost equal accuracte. Though I'm a dead shot with the Glock and like barstoolguru prefer them over m&ps

But to answer your 2nd question OP, the M&P will be good longer than you will be alive


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, very helpful!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Both the M&P and the Ruger will be good choices, choose the one that fits YOU the best.


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Both the M&P and the Ruger will be good choices, choose the one that fits YOU the best.


Yeah, like I said above, I will be trying both to see how they feel, but as far as ease of cleaning and long term reliability, I have no idea. I would rather not ask a dealer, I don't want a gimmick for a better sale, I would far more prefer the word of other enthusiasts.


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

Individuals will have their own preferences and it is not always logical. I prefer Glocks. Other prefer M&P. Either is a fine choice if you like the features. I like the ease of maintenance I have with Glocks. I prefer no manual safety as well. The M&P competes well with Glock in the market. 

I like Ruger too. The SR9 looks okay, but it has not been around long. I like that the magazine disconnect can be removed. 

I am not sure how long you expect to keep the gun, but I expect the cost of ammo will be a bigger issue than how many rounds these guns will handle.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the SR9 and have had absolutely no problems with it, I have had it for 2 years! It has been flawless, and feeds what ever I put through it. I can't speak of the S&W M&P, only what I have.
Just one man's $.02!!


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have owned both. I had an SR9, and an M&P 9c. Both were great shooters. I had traded them toward the gun I really wanted in the first place. A Beretta 92A1, and never looked back. But, of the 2, I did prefer the M&P. Mainly because of the replaceable back straps gave more of a custom feel to the grip vs. the SR9. Both however were great shooters. So either one would be a great choice. Just depends on what feels best to you.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Get a cz-75 semi compact! The sr9 feels funny IMO. Never handled an m&p 9 so I have no input there.


----------

